# iBook and External Screen



## BBenve (Nov 21, 2001)

I have an external screen ..that i am using  with my iBook (2001) and i was wondering..is there a way to close the screen and still keep using the computer by watching on the other monitor and using an external Keyboard and mouse??
That would really help save the LCD on the iBook
Andy


----------



## BBenve (Nov 21, 2001)

Nope .. i am not Jobs i am just sick of people that are never happy..no matter what Apple does..they alway smake something wrong...well give those guy a break.  
I am just a happy customer..that's it.. i have been in Mac for less than a year..and it seems i appreciate them more than many senior users...i still do not understand why... Apple Rocks..that's it


----------



## MacSub (Nov 22, 2001)

there is a way to do this with an iBook and a monitor.  However, I havent figured it out yet.  Before I bought my iBook I demoed it at Frys electronics and other resellers.  All there demo iBooks were hooked up to an external monitor....with and external keyboard and mouse...with the lid closed!!!  I thought wow this is cool, but when I tried it at home I couldn't get it to work???

I haven't messed with it much, but all the resellers I went to know something I don't about this.  If you figure it out, Post it!


----------



## BBenve (Nov 22, 2001)

Well  you could ask  Fryws guys how they didi it )))))


----------



## MacSub (Nov 23, 2001)

you know whats weird about frys?  first of all they usually speak little english and there mac guy is always gone!  But hey I'll make a trip down there and see if I can get some answers.


----------



## jnl (Nov 23, 2001)

The only way I've gotten my Pismo to do this is to power it on with the USB keyboard while the display is closed and the external monitor is attached. Hope this helps.


----------



## BBenve (Nov 25, 2001)

I went to Microcenter...there was an Apple rep. a really wierd person...and asked him about my problem.
At first he didn't get why i wanted to do it.. but ..after he told me a strong  NO.. it is not possible to do that ... it is a hardware thing, not a software thing..... i want to believe him...(even thought he was wierd) but i saw that thing i want happening somewhere... so i know there must be a way... either hadware or softare...i guess that guy ...wasn't very informed... he was also speaking of making CDR partition trough Desktop burning.. is that even possible?

Anyway ...just to let you know


Andy


----------



## MacSub (Nov 25, 2001)

That (........) should not be a rep of apple!

Please fill in the blank yourself!


----------



## BBenve (Nov 25, 2001)

I definetly agree with  you... he was wierd


----------



## ulrik (Nov 25, 2001)

you could code an app which runs on a high priority thread all the time, but only takes up very little CPU count. IIRC, this workes for some guys in OS 9.x which had the same problem, but I can't say if the same thing works under OS X.
I might test it tonight, you only need a kind of thread priority in your code which prevents the mac from falling asleep.


----------



## skintone (Nov 25, 2001)

So is there any way to have the new ibook (dual usb)turned on and active with the lid shut? 
Comon peeps, lets get an answer for this!  
i rekon jnl's suggestion of firing up the ibook (pismo in his case) up off the usb keyboard sounds like an ok idea, except i do not think the apple keyboard has the power on button on it, does it? (you would need an apple keyboard to try))

I want to use my ibook hooked up to my large screen tv and or another monitor and have the lid closed and still play a dvd..  Possible?

Thx

ibook2mk2 (600mghz) (100mgz sys bus) (384 ram) (20GB hdd)
scanner and external 20 GB FireWire drive.


----------



## MacSub (Nov 25, 2001)

Answer = YES
how = ?

When I first saw the new iBook it was hooked up to a 21inch monitor, it worked great!  It had an external mouse and keyboard hooked up, (both non-apple) and I could use the iBook with the lid up or down and it would automatically change (it never went to sleep).  So is this possible to do, yes.  How I do not know?

Question: are we trying this in OSX or 9 or both?  I don't exactly recall what OS the demo iBook was running at that time.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Nov 25, 2001)

Attach the monitor.
Attach the external mouse and keyboard.
Close the lid.
Press a key to wake up the computer.

This should work. Good luck.


----------



## skintone (Nov 25, 2001)

Matrix Agent> Thanks.. I'll try it tonight when i go home..I'll let you all know if it works. thanks


----------



## MacNEO (Oct 2, 2003)

Can you hook up an external LCD to an iBook?


----------



## Arden (Oct 2, 2003)

The new ones you can, I believe.  You start up the computer with the monitor attached and immediately close the lid, and it will use the external monitor instead of the LCD screen.


----------



## bookem (Oct 2, 2003)

Will the heat from the iBook not damage the LCD if you do this for long periods of time?

Just a thought


----------



## Arden (Oct 2, 2003)

You know, I'm not really sure how they manage this.  That's the reason it goes to sleep when you close it, but I'm not sure what it does when you have an external monitor running with it closed.  I've never heard of someone having trouble, so I doubt it.


----------



## ex2bot (Oct 3, 2003)

I'm SURE I read that Apple said NOT to do this. The iBook is not designed for lid-closed operation.

The heat will damage the machine.

To save your lcd, why not turn the brightness all the way down when using an external monitor? That's what I do.

Doug


----------



## iMan (Oct 3, 2003)

Just a question, how long are you going to have your iBook? Why do you feel like you have to save the screen. I have an Lombard from -99 and I have no problems with my screen. I guess it might have lost some brightness over the years but it's not so I notice. i've played around with older powerbooks as well without being disturbed by the screens conditions.
I don't really see the benefit of trying to save on my screen usage. I'm might be wrong and just lucky having my screen last so long 

Viktor


----------

